# I feel that I am codependent...what do I do?



## aprettypain (Aug 22, 2005)

I just moved in with my boyfriend about a month ago after a roommate of about three years up and moved out with her boyfriend without much notice. This is the second time that we have lived together, and I though things were going great. I was working a lot and he was having a rough patch and we weren't spending as much time together. I was taking a lot of zanex as well. He decided to break up with me for us  to become whole people on our own and now I feel horrible. I'm clean (have been for about a week) but I can't stop the panic attacks. I don't know what to do. How does a person manage these wants and desires. I recognize that there is a problem. I see it all happening, but I still get carried away. What can I do for myself?


----------



## aprettypain (Aug 22, 2005)

I just moved in with my boyfriend about a month ago after a roommate of about three years up and moved out with her boyfriend without much notice. This is the second time that we have lived together, and I though things were going great. I was working a lot and he was having a rough patch and we weren't spending as much time together. I was taking a lot of zanex as well. He decided to break up with me for us  to become whole people on our own and now I feel horrible. I'm clean (have been for about a week) but I can't stop the panic attacks. I don't know what to do. How does a person manage these wants and desires. I recognize that there is a problem. I see it all happening, but I still get carried away. What can I do for myself?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2005)

If I understand correctly, you were taking the medication for anxiety/panic disorder and you'be just stopped taking it? What dose were you taking? Why did you stop taking it?

If this was done suddenly, it's no wonder you're having an increase in panic attacks.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2005)

If I understand correctly, you were taking the medication for anxiety/panic disorder and you'be just stopped taking it? What dose were you taking? Why did you stop taking it?

If this was done suddenly, it's no wonder you're having an increase in panic attacks.


----------



## aprettypain (Aug 22, 2005)

I wasn't taking a prescription. I was just getting it and managing my anxiety attacks that way. How long exactly does detox take? I only got to the point where I was taking 2-3 bars a day.


----------



## aprettypain (Aug 22, 2005)

I wasn't taking a prescription. I was just getting it and managing my anxiety attacks that way. How long exactly does detox take? I only got to the point where I was taking 2-3 bars a day.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2005)

Detox from what? And what are "bars"?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Aug 22, 2005)

Detox from what? And what are "bars"?


----------



## aprettypain (Aug 23, 2005)

"Bars" as in bars of zanex...


----------



## aprettypain (Aug 23, 2005)

"Bars" as in bars of zanex...


----------

